# Small Pygmy should I breed her



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

HI everyone 

My question~ I have pygmy doe who will be 2 on May 12, 

she is smaller then her mom so I am wondering if it would be safe to breed her 
she weights 31 lbs and is 17 inches tall at the withers and 30 inches long..has any one every breed some one small like her and had a safe delivery.. 

Thank you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is she small because of slow growth or her lines mature slower? was she stunted for any particular reason?

is she wide in the rear?


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I think she is just small- her mom is about 19 inch tall, and weights about 60 lbs and is 39 inch long .. her brother is not huge but is taller...

she is very wide for her size I think..

she is just short and does not weigh a lot...


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I do not know how her line from mom up grows I got mom when she was 4 or 5 yrs old... already breed to have Ava and Adam...


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I currently have a doe that will turn 2 years Feb 20th.... she to is small and I just don't feel comfortable having her bred. She's just under 18 inches and weighs 45 pounds. Big enough with height and weight, she's just not long enough for my liking.
Most goats don't reach their full size til they are 3 years old, with my doe, she was 1 of 3 and not the smallest at birth either.

Go with your gut feeling, regardless of wether her age and height are "right" for breeding.


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I will take a new picture of her tomorrow! She has grown since the last ones I took!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

IMO, the doe is probably too small to breed. 17 inches is a really small doe, about the height/weight of my 6 month old nigerian kids


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

The only way I would breed her is if you can find a small buck also. Do your research, see if you can get a little history on the babies he throws. Make sure he does not throw big babies. 

I have a HUGE buck that tends to throw smaller babies, but they grow really fast like he did. So when people come to me for breeding and the doe is small I always recommend they bred to him, but it is their choice.


----------

